

Ask HN: Best framework to build RIAs? - mvrod

Hi All,
I just wanted to ask you all for your advice...
I already have a great idea, I have done the market research, the funds are in the bank, I am moving to SV mid July and I just cannot wait to launch my product!!! 
Unfortunately I am not a hacker :( ... although I do know my stuff - I have a technical background but went from student (Computer Science) to being a business analyst for IT &#38; Web companies...<p>So I have a couple of questions I wanted to ask your advice on: 
1. What do you think is the best framework to build RIAs? 
2. Do you know if it is very hard to find kick-ass flex developers?<p>Many Thanks!
R
======
xirium
RIAs? Rich Internet Applications? Stick with JavaScript. Flash and Flex aren't
currently supported on the iPhone or 64 bit browsers. Microsoft Silverlight is
Windows only, which will arguably make your software inaccessable to a large
pool of early adopters.

Recent developments with SquirrelFish will make Safari's JavaScript
implementation 10 times more efficient and subsequent developments could
provide an additional factor of four improvement. Firefox is likely to follow
with a similar implementation.

